# anybody have a colostrum soap recipe?



## Nite Hawk (Jun 14, 2013)

Today was the first day that I actually made soap, so now I am waiting to see how it turns out!
 Also today when I was rummaging though the freezers after the frozen lard for the soap, I discovered that I had mountains of frozen jersey colostrum in there. You know how things get shuffled to the bottom to be re-discovered later on!! Well I had forgotten how much colostrum was actually in there.
We always freeze some colostrum  almost every year because if a "bummer" calf or other weak critter comes through, a meal of thawed colostrum gives them an incredible boost being much higher in butterfat, proteins, sugars, vitamins, antibodies etc than normal milk.
The old time Europeans claimed that colostrum was a cure all for every kind of disease out there. I have heard them myself raving about its health benefits.
 I have noticed since we have been using homemade goats milk soap on the one family member with eczema, and seen an over all improvement in the condition, the mental wheels have been turning about colostrum soap. .
The one question is because it is much higher in butterrfat than milk how would one calculate how much lye to use, and how much would one cut back on some of the conditioning ingrediants?? One doesn't want a soap that is so creamy it is slimy....
I have no idea how high the butterfat of the colostrum from a Jersey would be, as their normal milk butterfat ranges an average of 4--5.5 percent with the odd one going even higher, and of course colostrum butterfat is higher yet. Jersey milk is also usually quite a bit higher in protein than other milk breeds, sometimes going over the 4% mark.
Holstein butterfat ranges an average of about 2.7-- 3.8 or there about..and their protein is also lower.
 There is quite a difference in milk composition.

Anyone have any thoughts on how to make jersey colostrum soap??
thanks


----------



## lsg (Jun 14, 2013)

Our cow's colostrum always curdled when overheated, so I am not sure how liquid colostrum would work in soap. We freeze extra colostrum for weak calves also and have found out that colostrum is not as stable under heat as regular milk.


----------



## Nite Hawk (Jun 14, 2013)

I know colostrum has a different composition than milk, but if it could be "harnessed" I am thinking it possibly might be a good treatment for those with skin problems if what I hear is correct.
I am thinking that maybe it is the high protein level / lactobacterial level that might be causing the curdling, similar to what takes place when making cheese??  Would adding the lye with the colostrum in a frozen state and using a stick blender  keep this from happening??
I have warmed cow colostrum for weak lambs, and don't remember any curdling problems. The only problem I can remember is that it tends to separate when it was thawing, and I had to chip off  the thicker parts and add tp the "watery" portions but was fine afterwards. Is it possible it might be how it was thawed /warmed?
 Now this probably the isn't same as temperatures reached when adding lye to the colostrum. but when warming for animals the temperature aimed for is about 100 F* or there about.
Also with regular milk, if there is a touch of mastitis the milk can curdle in the container. I also had one cow who eventually became a nurse cow for calves, because even though she had a negative mastitis test her milk very often curdled for no known reason..
Was just wondering if anyone had ever tried making soap with colostrum...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 23, 2017)

*B U M P*    Bumping this nacro-thread for those who might be as curious to know what "colostrum soap" is, as I was. Does anyone have a recipe for using colostrum?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 23, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *B U M P* Bumping this nacro-thread for those who might be as curious to know what "colostrum soap" is, as I was. Does anyone have a recipe for using colostrum?


 
This doesn't answer what "colostrum soap" is.  And there is no recipe or other information.  So I highly recommend starting a new thread rather than necroposting an old one.  Or message the OP since they just started posting again.  Maybe they have tried it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 23, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> This doesn't answer what "colostrum soap" is.


LOL I know I'm pretty dense at times, but it did answer the question for me. 


shunt2011 said:


> And there is no recipe or other information.  So I highly recommend  starting a new thread rather than necroposting an old one.  Or message  the OP since they just started posting again.  Maybe they have tried it.


Yeah, I guess I shouldadone, Shari. However, what you are missing is that the OP of both threads mentioned that they had made colostrum soap on another thread recently. It was my hope that by bumping this thread, the OP would see it and share the recipe here. Who knows, they may even be searching for it as I write this.  

PS: Just trying to help... it's not easy trying to find an old Topic on this forum... things do tend to get buried. Happily, it came up on a google search.

HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 23, 2017)

"...what you are missing is that the OP of both threads mentioned that they had made colostrum soap on another thread recently. It was my hope that by bumping this thread, the OP would see it and share the recipe here...."

Shari is not missing anything, Zany. You are. If you feel so strongly about resurrecting this thread from the dead, then add post to the OP's modern thread and include a link to this one.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry about that. Delete it. No worries.


----------

